# Gift Cards...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Okay...so I was out shopping last night for a birthday present to give to a friend...now, I've never been a great gift giver, I just can't pick things for other people...any-who, I was at Coach, and saw a wallet that she might like, but it was a bit more than I wanted to spend (she isnt that kind of friend), so I just ended up getting her a gift card, it was for a pretty generous amount, but it was a gift card none-the-less...now...me, personally, I enjoy reciving gift cards, because then I can buy myself whatever I want...but I know that there are some people who will get kind of offended when you give them a gift card...luckily my friend was happy with her gift...but now, my question is...what is it about gift cards? Why are some people so down on them, I know people who will flat out refuse to even give them as gifts...is it just that they are kind of impersonal??? or is it something else??? Is there some kind of gift card ettiquite where your're not supposed to give them to certain people (I mean, I wouldnt give a GF a giftcard)...what's the deal really???


----------



## red96 (Jun 26, 2007)

I used to be VERY anti-gift card. There's a part of me that gets disappointed when someone gives me a gift card. In some ways, it feels like a cop out - like they couldn't spend the time to think about finding me something I like. I try to buy something that fits that person's tastes, style, and interests, and at the risk of sounding ungrateful, I'm a little disappointed when others don't do the same for me...

BUT...I've changed my tune somewhat, specifically for the reasons that you've mentioned. I think a gift card is appropriate when you know someone likes a particular store and the merchandise is out of your price range or you aren't sure about things like sizes, colors, patterns, etc. Last Christmas, I ended up with 7 gift cards and/or merchandise credits for different stores, none of which I routinely shop at. I ended up "regifting"  some of the gift cards to people who I knew would use them...

So my final verdict on gift cards is that they are perfectly acceptable and even desirable when they are for a store/website/etc. that the person really likes. While mall gift cards, or AmEx gift checks might be more versatile, IMHO, they basically say "I couldn't think of anything so here's some cash."


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Finding the pefect gift for someone basically requires you to be a mind reader, a gift card makes it a little easier if you at least know where they shop. Most people will be cool with receiving a gift card. Just don't give them a gift card to somewhere they never shop... that is the ultimate thoughtless gift.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Gift cards are the perfect thing for work gifts IMO. I love them over Xmas as I buy them for all my direct reports and can easily tier the gifts, i.e. X amount for my senior managers, Y amount for line managers.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

To me there is something wrong with gifts which make their exact dollar amount obvious. The only people to whom I would give such a gift are children, and in that case not a gift card but one of those booklets of $2 bills.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

what??? booklets of $2 bills??? sounds like kind of a cool gift to give the kids in your family or whatever...where does one find one of these???


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> what??? booklets of $2 bills??? sounds like kind of a cool gift to give the kids in your family or whatever...where does one find one of these???


The bank. At least used to, haven't seen them in years, but then I haven't sought them out.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> To me there is something wrong with gifts which make their exact dollar amount obvious. The only people to whom I would give such a gift are children, and in that case not a gift card but one of those booklets of $2 bills.


I gave my CFO a nice Starbuck's gift card and she was over the moon. Who'd have thought having a five year old CFO could be such a lucky thing!


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

red96 said:


> I think a gift card is appropriate when you know someone likes a particular store and the merchandise is out of your price range or you aren't sure about things like sizes, colors, patterns, etc. Last Christmas, I ended up with 7 gift cards and/or merchandise credits for different stores, none of which I routinely shop at. I ended up "regifting"  some of the gift cards to people who I knew would use them...


I've done this. I received a $100 Hobby Lobby gift card from our realtor last Christmas. Since I don't do crafts, I passed it on to my mother (not as a present, rather "here's this gift card I won't use") and she bought several "social obligation" gifts there (things like candles).

My nieces are turning 9 and 12 this year, and I know where they like to shop but not the inventory of their closets, so will give them gift cards to Limited Too and Gap Kids and things like that. They love them because they can then shop, which they enjoy.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Gift cards are great, but I know several I gave weren't used. It depends totally on the recipient whether it's appropriate to give one.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Gift cards are like money.You ask for the amount you want and then you use the card in whatever store takes it.I think the largest amount on one of them is $100.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I give gift cards of all types to people (business and personal). I like to receive them too...so I guess I subscribe to the old gift-giving adage of giving people presents you would like to receive yourself. For college age people (and under), I give cold, hard cash.

My wife, on the other hand, likes gift cards but feels they are too impersonal to give to family members. I totally disagree, of course...which often leads to some lively debate around the holidays! Though I graciously accept any gift, I have a horrible habit of either returning things or re-gifting...family or not.

Gift cards save a ton of headaches for both the giver and the receiver, IMO.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> Gift cards are like money.You ask for the amount you want and then you use the card in whatever store takes it.I think the largest amount on one of them is $100.


Howa:

Excellent insight into this conversation! It's what makes your input of such worth.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

I prefer gift cards. Can actually get what I want.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Everything in its own place. To me, a gift card is less personal than a chosen gift. (When I give a gift I rate success by how much use the person gets out of the gift.) Also the denomination is a bit crass (similar to giving cash).

When it is a more distant relationship gift cards can be fine. An office occasion I think it's perfectly acceptable.

As far as receiving... I think I'd see it the same way.. immediate family or close friends I would be a bit disappointed, more distant than that, I would be perfectly fine.


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

If the purchaser believes that the intended recipient may not be satisifed with a gift the prudent thing to do is to provide a gift receipt. If a gift receipt is not an available option then the purchaser should either refrain from making a purchase at that store or be somewhat certain that the gift will be liked. Gift cards present many problems and only developed and became commonplace because people are uncomfortable giving cash or cash equivalents. Gift cards often have fees to the buyer or recipient, in fact legislation was be passed to deal with this and encourage over/under spending. If you know that a person frequents a certain store i.e. Starbucks or you want to contribute to a larger gift i.e. a gift card to Home Depot for impending house work they are great. In most basic circumstances I think they show a lack of thought. I have bought so much junk at Barnes and Noble simply because I had a gift card that I no longer wish to shop there. Receiving a tangible gift, even something you would not purchase on your own is so much nicer in my opinion because the item reminds you of the purchaser/event. Somone close to you should, in a general sense, know your style/likes and dislikes and purchase accordingly. In the event they are wrong at least they showed a higher degree of care.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

*taking it one step further*

For years I used to purchase wine for my office staff for the holidays. Our office lunch room would overflow with candy, popcorn, nuts, sweets; nobody needed more "indulgences" at that time of year. All that food, all that consumption: it felt excessive.

Last year, I did this: 
I printed cards for my staff: One person gave a flock of chickens, another some rabbits, sombody a goat, etc. 
Those gift cards were a real hit: Universal acclaim!

That's not to say my grandchildren, wife, etc. don't get something tangible, I seek specific items for them.

But the idea of a retailer gift card seems remote, detached, and a little tacky.

-just me


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> what??? booklets of $2 bills??? sounds like kind of a cool gift to give the kids in your family or whatever...where does one find one of these???


For Christmas, I once gave each of my nephews a sheet (of around 20) $1 bills (bought from the U.S. Treasury gift shop) and a pair of scissors.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Howa:
> 
> Excellent insight into this conversation! It's what makes your input of such worth.


Thanks Wayfar.Have you used a gift card before?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Howard said:


> Thanks Wayfar.Have you used a gift card before?


I have used them, no PIN involved which is nice 

Brian


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I still have an American Express Gift Card my Uncle got for me on my birthday a year or so ago but I forgot how much I had on it.


----------



## jkreusc (Aug 14, 2006)

For my wife, I give "Gift cards that have to be returned." What I mean by this is that I concede that there is only about a 1% chance she will keep what I give her, so I put, or pin, the gift receipt to it. The card always says something like "I thought this color would look great on you! or 'I saw this and thought of you'"

I have given her a gift card before, it was personal, and she loved it. I got a pile of "Galleria gold" that could be used at the Dallas Galleria. I boxed it up really nice along with a starbucks gift card and a homemade gift certificate for babysitting. I included in the card writing that said something along the lines of "Shopping date - you, me, all day. Your stores only."


----------

